# Updated pics of my buck



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Know. He's not the best but what do you guys think?
He's getting playful and a tad bit aggressive so we are selling him but bred him to my dappled doe and I am trying to breed him to my black doe but idk if that will happen before Sunday when I sell him.

I want to know your honest opinion on how much you would sell him for? I sold him for 500 because I didn't want to ask to much or to little and based on his color, genetics and conformation I felt it was a fair price. His great grandsire is makers mark and he's got a lot of generations of dapples in his pedigree.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

This is a nice young buck... not sure on his age? He is very stocky and has a generous amount of volume, depth and conditioning. Looks to have wide, strong bone and good feet. I would like to see him a little straighter and stronger along his topline, with taller withers to match his hindquarters. I would also give him more bandwidth in his fore rib to give him a well-blended appearance. Overall, not a bad boy for breeding. His coloration is beautiful as well. In my opinion, you sold him for a good, honest price.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree! ^


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you! I'm pretty proud of how good he looks. His sire And dam both had kind of a bony meat cross look to him but had good genetics so I took a chance with him. His mother dried up very early and the original owners did not bottle feed him so when I got him he was very small and needed a lot of care. But iv worked very hard to get him how he is today! He is almost 10 months old. I've never seen another buck his age but I'm assuming he's smaller than what he should be but I like to think it is because of his diet as a young kid.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

He isn't too small for 10 months, and he will be doing a lot of growing for the next two years.  I forgot to add, your black doe in the back of the pictures is very eye-catching!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I love that doe, she doesn't have the best conformation, and she's 75 percent boer and 25% Nubian. But I love her color and her tail! 

Im trying to breed her to the buck before he leaves Sunday but i don't know if she will.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, you asked a fair price for the buck.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you toth!


----------

